# Minky has Hives!



## kimmiek915

I think Minky is having a reaction to the chicken she ate. She's developed hives. 






















She has an appt. with the vet in about 15 minutes, so I'll let you guys know how that goes.


----------



## Choco

Your poor baby!!!!! I hope that the vet can give her something to amke it all better!


----------



## barefoot

My vet had me give Benedryl when my girl had hives. I feel to bad for them when they are ichy.


----------



## Chico's Mum

Ow that poor baby.  
Hope they give you something good for that.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

oh my goodness Minky!! I hope all goes well at the vets and she feels better soon,, let us know xx


----------



## Dazy Mae

Oh poor little thing....itchy!!!! Dazy had an allergic reaction to dry shampoo one time...got hives and the vet gave her a shot and she took benedryl drops. It got better in just a few days.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

poor baby, keep us posted on her


----------



## TippysMom

Oh no! Poor little Minky! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## KayC

Oh poor minky, How did it go at the vet


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Ohhh the poor baby!!!!! Those look horribly itchy! 

Please let us know what's going on asap! ((HUGS))


----------



## Pinkchi

Oh poor lil Minky 
Hope all goes well at the vets and hope she feels better soon x


----------



## nadias_mom

has anyone heard how minky is doing??? the poor baby i hope the vet took care of it..and hopefully shes at home resting tell its gone the poor baby...


----------



## kimmiek915

Thank you everyone for your support and kind words. The vet did confirm that she's developed an allergy towards chicken, so not more poultry for her! They gave her two shots...a steroid shot to prevent any swelling and an anti-itch shot. The vet also recommended that I keep some liquid baby's benadryl on hand for the future just in case. Minky is definitely not scratching herself like crazy anymore, and she's enjoying her bullystick at the moment. Thanks everyone for caring about my little Minky!


----------



## pigeonsheep

ahhhh!!!  that looks terribly itchy. hope she feels bettr soon!


----------



## pigeonsheep

ah i just read the update. go go minky chew on that bullystick!


----------



## kimmiek915

Yes, she is chewing away, and she does seem to be feeling much better. Now her skin just has to heal as she has scratched herself raw...poor little baby.


----------



## catalat

That poor little sweetheart. Allergic reactions can be so scary.. Chloe had one to her Advantage flea topical and it was so awful to watch her go through it. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Poor Minky! Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to Minky for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Luella

oh my poor Minky ! that dose not look comfortable/nice 

Glad to hear she is feeling better thou  and sending my wishes for a smooth and speedy recovery  hugs* Minky xox


----------



## BABY BABS

Oh, poor Minky. Lovee had a reaction to her vaccinations and the vet said to give her some baby Benadryl. Now I keep it on hand just in case something else happens. I put the right dosage, recommended by the vet, in marker right on the container. That way when I am panicking because she's swelling and itchy, I don't have to search for directions. Glad to hear Minky is feeling better, wishing her a speedy full recovery.


----------

